# Quick Books or Simply Accounting?



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

We need to upgrade from are old DOS accounting system at work. The 2 programs that have come up are Quick Books and Simply Accounting. They are both for XP. The only real thing needed is network capability. My mom does some of the accounting, and the secretary does the rest. I would like it to work this way. My mom can do some accounting work at home, bring it into the office, plug into the network and have the accounting program on the main computer automatically update with the newer information she has input. What my mom does and what the secratary does will never overlap, they will each only look after one part of the accounting process. Hope I am clear enough. I would like to here your reviews of either program.

thanks


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

Unfortunately neither will satisfy your requirements to work apart. There is only one datafile for all parts of the accounting software. 

What you are looking for is something that products like Daylite (contact management software) have, the ability to sync to an offline copy, work on it, and then sync back again when you return to the network. DayLite uses OpenBase as it's back end database, so I'm guessing that if you found an accounting package that did the same thing, you'd be able to do the offline sync.

Another option would be to set up internet connections at both your Mom's home and the office, and at the office install a VPN router. I've used a Dl-824VUP router in the past, gives me both wireless and VPN. I've got a customer with new Macs with the N card in them and he went with a Linksys WRVS4400N although we are having some problems getting the VPN setup. This router has the Draft N spec in it.

With the VPN set up correctly, you have the security of being able to tunnel right into the office network and using a multi-user version of either Simply or Quickbooks.


----------

